#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Darminvaginationen nach RotaTeq®-Impfung gegen Rotaviren >

## aerzteblatt.de

Washington - Der US-amerikanischen Zulassungsbehörde FDA sind bislang 28 Fälle von Darminvaginationen (Intussusception) gemeldet worden, die in einem zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit der Applikation des Rotaviren-Impfstoffes RotaTeq aufgetreten sind. Bislang ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

